

Show HN: My new iPad app "Harken" - benst
https://itunes.apple.com/app/id540251190

======
mjmahone17
Would you care to give a description of it in the comments? I see it, but why
is it any better than just using apple's music app? Does it link to cool
things? Does it integrate with the music on my itunes? Knowing this might give
people a better reason to actually purchase it, especially as your app store
description is essentially non-existant.

